# Shaking goose eggs



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

My doctor was telling me about how the "homeowners association" on his lake hireda company to come in and shake all of the goose eggs so they don't hatch. I was wondering if this was legal and do they need a permit or somehing to do it? My doc. was pretty pissed about it and I don't blame him. I don't think they should be going in and destroying eggs and how do we know these guys aren't "accidentaly" shaking duck eggs?Shane


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Shane, 
I don't know for sure but I'd be willing to be just about ANYTHING that is is ILLEGAL ! I saw a story on the news last week referring to "Unwelcome Geese". They were saying that they are Federally protected and you CAN NOT harrass them, scare them, or do just about anything to them. If the geese decide to take up residence in your area, you're pretty much STUCK with them until they decide to leave on their own.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I know, thats why when I heard of them doing that I thought it should be illegal,Shane


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Shane,
I just did a little research and found this :

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12206-59467--,00.html 

Scroll down and there is a section regarding "Egg Shaking". Aparrently it can be an effective way to control geese. But you MUST get a special permit from the Fish and Wildlife Service and the DNR.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jpollman is correct, illegal unless a permit is obtained.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I would be willing to "shake" the geese with my 12 guage when the season opens  I wouldnt leave it until they "decide on their own"!!!


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

i think i understand this egg shakein now you shake the eggs and it breaks the yolk or it kills the baby chick in it and the mother will sit on them and not lay a new clutch of eggs good idea now can some one tell me where to get a permit to shake cormrant eggs these birds are out of control and they need to be thined out and fast and are DNR (do nothing right) will wait till all the fish are gone for they do something sorry boehr for that little pook at the dnr but i am right and if u can boehr we need help up here bad these cormrants are so thick they cant be counted and the fish are going to be gone befor we no it this egg shakein sounds like something that mite help if we can get large groups of people out to shake them i hear say there a fedraly protected bird how dumb can this be with fed protection we will never get a open season on them so i guess only the outlaws will help in this fight so what i am askin boehr is to let other co's no to turn there head when they see some one shakein a cormrants egg or to make sure they are shakein the right eggs this bird is no joke it will not leave till the great lakes has no fish left and they eat all game fishwell at least trout and walleye and whitefish thats what i see them catching while i am fishing ive heard of one kill that had a 18 inch northern pike in it and others just full of perch these birds eat at least 9 pounds of fish per bird a day out of the great lakes every one cusses the gillnets them nets are nothing compared to these birds do the math one million cormrants times 9 pounds how many million cormrants are there theres millions of them and they have to be dealed with any how good idea i guess a man learns something new every day think ill go launch the boat and see if i am early nuff to catch a cormrant sitting on eggs have a great day yall and shake a cormrants egg


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

the 'do nothing right' has no further comment in this thread.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

jessss easy boehr i know you are just a field officer and co's have know say in what and what cant be done in the outdoors you just try to police them that do and do what in the field prolly a thank less job but you and you choose to do it and you will from time to time have people cut on you for your choice in jobs and yes we do need some policeing in the great out doors i think you will get a good laugh out of this so ill tell you boehr i was out fishing a year ago and a co pulled his boat up to mine and asked for my fishing licsens so i showed him then he asked if i had any fish i said yes so he wanted to see them i again said yes you can see my fish cooler then after he opened it it took me over a hour to teach him what kind a fish was in the cooler he didnt even know a whitefish from a menomoney or a salmon from a trout i realy dont think he still knows lol but he still checks my licsen and check to see my fish but never counts tham any more sence the ole vet co in the area told him that i would never take more than my limit coare the ole vet co here just pulls up to my boat to ask for a cup of coffee and to ask if there biteing very well boehr i am not a outlaw but i dont like the way the state law makers work and thats my right to think this way u may ask why i say i have the right to think this way my father was killed in vetnam and i have 3 family members in iraq whom i can say have made it this far alive thank god for that and prey for those familys that have lost love ones fighting for are freedom


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Whatever.


----------

